# Is there any free unlimited SMTP server i can download?



## sijet




----------



## thehorace

What do you mean?


----------



## sijet

well i have this forum and does automatically create a verification email to new users. i tried to download Free SMTP server but it only gives 10 mail send/receives per day, and i can't find until now a free unlimited SMTP


----------



## haswalt

does your host not do it for you?

Or are you running it on your home computer?


----------



## sijet

yes im running it on my computer. my OS is windows XP SP2.


----------



## haswalt

try one of this:

http://www.hmailserver.com/

This si teh first one i fround while searching on google!


----------



## sijet

thanks!

what keywords did you use?


----------



## haswalt

"free mail server"


----------



## sijet

hehe ok. diff keywords diff results. well i tried mail.drivehq.com. its working fine.

tnx haswalt =)


----------



## diggingforgold

You can try Mercury:

ftp://ftp.usm.maine.edu/pegasus/mercury32/m32-452.exe


----------



## lovebranch00

hi ,

i want know this:when one sends bulk emails through a free smtp unlimited server instead of his/her isp`s server will your isp know about this . when sending bulk emails traffic usually increases ,so will your isp know that there is an increase in traffic coming from your computer ???


----------



## Menekali

Use mercury.


----------



## Menekali

lovebranch00 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i want know this:when one sends bulk emails through a free smtp unlimited server instead of his/her isp`s server will your isp know about this . when sending bulk emails traffic usually increases ,so will your isp know that there is an increase in traffic coming from your computer ???


Your ISP will still see a large amount of SMTP related traffic from your network, whether or not you are using their SMTP server.


----------

